# Equipoise or Anavar



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

I was thinking of either doing an Anavar only course or a Equipoise only course. 40mg var or 400mg Equipoise.

Im looking for strength gains really and dont want to mess to much with my bodies test levels. I really hate the fact of getting big spots on back or my hair dropping out so I thought if i start with a low dose cycle and then maybe go on to a bigger cycle next time.

If i just took the var would i need pct, i've searched around and not much as been said about this. I know the var is pricey and probably wouldn't give me great gains but its just seems a good first cycle. Easy on the body and price doesn't really bother me.

I maybe talking sh*t but what would you guys do. I dont want to rush into anything, just want whats best for me.

(Im 24yr old, 155pd, 8% body fat. Been training for about 3yrs. Currently on a muscle mass diet which is ok. Alot of my buddies take gear, the wrong way (ie, deca only cycles, no pct OUCH) and seem to have massive blown up heads. I just want abit more muscle mass. When i was younger I had delayed growth and had to take medication, think it was same as var, Oxandrolone. Hope this info helps)

Cheers for any advice.

Middle


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am doing 400 eq a week and 400 testosterone cypinate. Load them up on the same pin (1cc each) and shoot every 4 days. Love the results. Losing fat gaining muscle and strength. Pumps are really nice.

EQ is pretty tame by itself.

But we can let the other guys chime in on this thread, I am not that knowledgable about which is which, especially about orals only.

I kindof feel that if you are going to do something then do it right.

Guys at work kindof figured it out that I am cycling, shoulders kindof took off and am thicker.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

EQ like hackskii said won't do that much on it's own, I think you'd be better off stacking it with a test for maximal results.

You can still make a lot of progress on 155lbs and if you aren't ready for the side-effects maybe you should ask youself if you are really suited to steroids, they don't come without a downside.

Personally I think you should make the most of your first cycle and go with a moderate cycle of test. A proper diet, good lifting schedule, plenty of rest and a correct PCT would see some nice gains.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

Cheers for the advice guys.

Its just i dont want to grow to big to soon. My parents would freak if they knew and they are very street wise. My dad used to train and knows quite abit so I need to be quite careful.

Is EQ ok to take on its own or does this effect the testys like deca. I really dont want the flop, just got a new half italian chick and need my man in top working order. Ive read up on EQ but would like to know from people who have taken it.

Im not looking to blow up like a big bear, just add some lean muscle. Thats why I was thinking of taking a low dose cycle.

Im on a high protein diet at the mo and hopefully should gain by doing this, never really dieted before just trained.

Thanks guys, your knowledge really helps.

Middle


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would do the eq. It is an injectable and dosn't have the side affects of an oral. Plus it is tame. You are talking to a guy that did a deca only cycle and wishes that I never did any at all. But I cant turn back the clock so that is a mute issue. You wont get massive gains on eather of your choices. But they said the same about deca and I gained 50 pounds on my bench. I only bench twice a month. So did I gain? They also say eq is stronger and has less side affects. I took deca 7 months ago and still have not come back from it. Not coming back is an understatement. If normal levels are between 300-700 and mine are 75 for the last 7 months then that is a problem. The key is the nuts. If they get smaller then you need hcg to keep them up. I would do a short cycle to see how everything works for your body. I have a twin and we are so different. We have the same dna. Indentical in fact. Trial and error. I would get smart on the diet and training and leave the gear alone. But it seems that you are set on doing a cycle and so if it were me I would do the eq.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, I tried V12 by Sans nutrition and got some good results from that. This is creatine salts. Tastes great and picked up my lifts (before I cycled).

First cycle going light is a good idea. 

Being light with low body fat is great for a cycle, good gains for sure.

Hey guys chime in on this for a moderate oral cycle.

Actually primobolan is a good one for modest gains with low sides. I think it is faked alot though.

Alternative names:

Methenolone Enanthate

Description:

Primobolan depot is a registered trademark of Schering A/G avaiable in 50 mg/cc from Mexico and 100 mg/cc from Europe. It is is the "Cleanest and Gentles" anabolic steroid, will not aromatize, non-toxic, low in androgens. Primobolan depot may be taken by both Men and Women. Dosages for men are 100-300 mg/week, Women 1/2 dosage. Primobolan depot is the only steroid that works well on a low calorie diet. Effective for bulking, but tends to harden and add muscle tone more that build big muscles. Primobolan depot works great when added to a cycle (stacked) with other steroids, it tends to lessen water retention and harshness when stacked with more heavy duty testosterone injectables, like Omnadren / Sustanon, Cypoinate / Propionate, ect. It is an analog immune-stimulating steroid used by people with Aids and others with depressed immune systems to build up the immune system and add lean muscle mass. Primobolan is one of the finest steroids in the world today.

Could do a light testosterone with it. I would buy the creatine first then set it on the counter and tell your Dad not to touch your supplements. Then go on cycle and tell your Dad that it is the Creatine. Gains would be subtle and you will gain first cycle no matter what.

Or: You can post your diet and routine and we can modify this for good or better gains.


----------



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

Cheers again guys.

I'll try and attach my diet, its a gif file. I bought a muscle mass routine and diet over the internet about yr ago but due to circumstances never had the chance to run with them.

Not sure if you have heard of this guy but hes called Anthony Ellis. The routine is working heavy, concerntrating on the eccentric movement. Its seems to be working OK, ive gained about 6pds in about 6wk and my muscles are rock hard and body fat is lowering. Ive had to up my diet from the recommended amount of cals by 400 because recently my weight as stayed the same but my body fat was dropping.

I'll have to try this for a couple of week and then if still the same up again by another 400cals.

I was thinking about Primo abit ago but due to the amount of fakes going round i thought i better stay away. I think EQ maybe the best best choice. Var might not help right much, although heard it gives very good strength gains which might help me on ths diet. I was thinking of sticking with this diet and trying to reach about 180pds naturally and then use gear to move me up from there.

Might just do a 8wk cycle with EQ and see how my body reacts. If i did this could I use Novla for PCT. Read abit about CLomid and dont like the sound of it and should I have some hcg incae the balls start to shrink.

Could I run tribulus tabs with the cycle to help the test levels or would this not do much? My gym sells this stuff (think its called Tribeastan).

Thanks for the advice guys.

Middle


----------



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

Hope this works, should be a copy of my diet.

Im working with my routine and its says to try and aim to eat about 3000cals a day. I've tried to include good protein sources.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok your diet looks good bro, although you depseratley need some whey protein in your post workout shake. This is the optimal time to consume protein as absorbtion rate will be very high (even higher if you combine it with simple carbs such as dextrose or maltodextrin) try and use at least 2:1 carbs to protein ratio in your pwo shake.

There is no reason why you can't eat more, around 4,000kcals would build a lot more mass.

I don't think youy should bother with EQ on it's own, the gains would be pretty crap.

Like hackskii said, primo is a good steroid for you. It has few side effects, is not highly androgenic, but is great for gains in LBM (however, it is wideley faked and getting legit primo is usually difficult, so be very careful of your source bro - you have been warned) 400mg a week would serve you well.

Otherwise you could go easy and hit up a very light cycle of test such as 250mg of Enanthate with 10mg of Nolva to reduce water bloat in case you are prone.

Otherwise I would say it is difficult to disguise the fact that you are "on" and hiding it from you loved ones isn't easy.

Do you still live at home? You are an adult who has the right to make your own decisions.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## OLDSKOOL (May 6, 2003)

Dont wanna put a downer on ur plans..but my last cycle was gonna be a EQ/winny stack.

AFter just 2 weeks of the EQ my face got hit with some serious acne m8!

I dont usually suffer from spots either. I had to quit my cycle shame really as the eq was just kicking in.

Just be prepared thats all im saying. Things dont always go 2 plan :-(


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

am i right in thinking that eq is one of the worst as for spots


----------



## OLDSKOOL (May 6, 2003)

Alot of ppl warned me b 4 i went on it so i rekon u could b right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tribulis on cycle? Nah, gear will be good enough. You can run the Tribulis post cycle if you have problems.

Or by itself.

I would consider getting the best gains you can without gear. You seem to be making good progress without it. When the progress slows down you can add later.

I have maybe 1 pimple on the face from maybe the EQ or the Test. But then again I am 44 yrs old. Everyone is different. Cant say for sure if it will or if it wont.

Diet is cool but whole foods are better.

OK, how about this:

Meal A: ½ cup oatmeal (not instant) + 1 scoop whey and some good fat like olives, avocadoes, nuts, flax.

If still hungry double that.

Meal B: OK but the breads. Small potato or probably an apple and a few sticks of celery with peanut butter (not a lot).

Meal C: 5 eggs (2 without yolks) 1 bread (whole) and 2 sticks of carrot.

Meal D: Chicken breast and 2 cups broccoli and 1 piece (small) of corn.

Post Workout Drink: OK!

Meal E: OK

Meal F: ½ that. Less flax as you added the peanut butter in Meal B:

If you don't gain weight add a Yam instead of Carrot or broccoli. Or just up some of the values evenly.

If you gain weight drop the values or add more roughage instead of the yam or potato. Many combinations here with a lot of other foods.

Sounds crazy, I like to eat chicken when I drink beer. That's ok as long as I don't eat a loaf of bread with it. Or maybe a whole massive Pizza! OOPS! I am guilty of that.

Moderation is key. I know it is hard to prepare meals but If you have wives that understand or even have the time to do it yourselves then this is the way to go.

If You want to lose then don't lose more than 1.5 lbs a week. Any more and you should worry about losing muscle. Any less is good for keeping it off.

If you want to gain then you will just have to eat more. The older you get the more you can gain (weight) and this can be a problem as you can store fat easier.

Sorry for rambling on and don't think I was picking on your diet. That's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## IronFXme (Jan 28, 2004)

Good advice all around, my first cycle was anavar only at 60mg/day ... not the best gains in the world but no sides at all that I noted also no need for pct with the var and my strength soared through the roof.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well you cant beat that. Gains are gains. The key is to try to keep them. I push more for the strength gains anyway. I feel the bigger guys push the bigger weights.


----------

